# Tanganyikan Shellies



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where do you get your shells for your tanganyikan shell dwellers ?


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

most big als have shells up at the front counter for like $2 each for larger ones. Also mike finatics usually has a container of shells he told me that he is closing and moving to brampton at the end of june tho.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

One of the dollar store chains sell bags of whale eyes for a buck or two per bag. You can end up with up to a dozen or so usable shells per bag. They might stock them either in their pet isle or the craft isle. Ebay is a good place to get escargot shells if you are looking for them, I think you can find 2 or 3 dozen for about 9 bucks. Big Al's sells shells but they are hugely expensive.

What type of shellies?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Depending on where you are and how big of a shel you need, either Visit Mike, great selection of shells, or for descent size whale eyes, Dollarama sells em for $1.25 or $2.00 a bag. previous post was right about having 10-12 usuable ones. sometimes less. 

I used them when I had my Ocellatus. probably fine for multies too.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Escargot shells are popular. If you're located near Guelph I can give you some shells.


----------

